# Please help me decide --- poppers and jigging spin combos for the floaters



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok -- I have been back and forth through the posts --I am looking for a rod and reel combo to throw poppers at the floaters, and I guess one to jig with. Do I need 2?
I read through the Ahawk stuff and was going to get a couple of lethal 100's and then pick some rods-- was also going to talk to pinnacle marine in SA as all my other rods are Pinnacles and I thought matching the blue and sliver thread on those rods would be nice. But, he never responded to my pm's and I haven't called
So, what do I need ? -- I have decided that I am not buying 2 stellas - and not buying 2 accurates -- I was leaning towards the lethal 100 (reviews and price point) , the cabo 80? mostly because it has blue on it-- dumb I know, but see pic below and was thinking of matching up my reels and rods color wise--dumb idea or ?
I don't even know what size i should be looking for -- 100? 80? 60?
I looked at the lethal 100 at FTU and it looked huge, but perhaps they all do
What do I spool them with? what do I match them with rod wise?
I look for value-- I don't need the most expensive just to show I can afford it, but the best for the money and something that works when I need it to, that being said I dont want to have crappy looking tackle, or something that wont last more then a couple of trips. Suggestions?


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Well here's my take. 

Popping OTI oceanxtreme 40-60 is tough to beat at any practical price point. And they are blue! 

Reels-less expensive ones may not last multiple seasons but you know that going in. Consider a Saragosa as an in between model. 10000 or bigger. Btw look at the Saltiga expedition if you want blue. 

Line? I use 40 lb and 60 jb hollow. I've heard good things about suffix 832. I've heard mixed reviews of power pro so I stay away. No need to prove either case. 

Jigging? I don't do much anymore. I have a couple of Black hole cape cods and I like them fine. 

Ps you'll eventually end up with a Stella or Saltiga. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The Lethal 100 is nice (especially the price), but it's heavy. I prefer the Cabo 80. Another option is a Shimano Saragosa. I have a 20000SW and it is a big heavy reel. I don't think it's necessary for what you're generally going to catch, so I'd go with a 10000SW. I've been happy with my Shimano Trevalla jigging rod (paired with a Cabo 80) and my OTI OceanXtreme popping rod (paired with a Saragosa 20000SW). They're not the most expensive, but they've done the job for me so far. I haven't caught anything huge with these combos, but I do have confidence that they will hold up, probably much better than I will.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks guys -- at this point it appears to be between the cabo 80 or 100 maybe and the goosa 20? I guess is there a difference? is the 20 the size to get-- would prob spool with 60 i am thinking


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

10k vs 20k is a good question. I've had a 10 k gosa get damaged with a 10 lb bkft. The screws on the side plate backed out for some reason. I tend to think the bigger models are a little tougher. But, they are heavier and and wear you out a little faster. They are bigger than needed for the average GOM tuna too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like the cabo 100 might be the compromise as the reviews say Cabos seem to run small?


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Low budget - Makaira or Tsunami Popping with Cabo PTS 60.
Mid budget -OTI Ocean Extrme 4060- Saragosa or Spheros 10000.
High budget - Priceless Lol

P.S. Those Lethal or Cabo 100'are a tank for popping, if you manage to cast an hour long with one of them ...you're the man!

Ideally , you should have a light popping set up ( for stickbaits ect ) heavier set up for larger poppers ( 100g over ) . However if you just need one set up to start with, the OTI -Gosa 10000 is an excellent choice.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

hookN said:


> Low budget - Makaira or Tsunami Popping with Cabo PTS 60.
> Mid budget -OTI Ocean Extrme 4060- Saragosa or Spheros 10000.
> High budget - Priceless Lol
> 
> ...


This feller knows his stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I tested several Black Hole Popping rods and the best popping rod i can recommend is Black Hole Magic Eye 804 popping rod. The rod is good upto 100 lb and most yft you catch in Gulf of Mexico are 40 - 80 lb. 
The rod weighs only 12.2 oz. Some don't care about weight of a popping rod, but i do.
If you like to use heavier setup for tuna over 100 lb, Black hole Cape Cod Special 80G or 80N are recommended. We landed tuna in 200 lb - 300 lb tuna with those rods.

I observed that many anglers in Gulf of Mexico use heavy duty jigging rods while most catch are blackfin. 
Again, I favor light weight rod for jigging too. My recommendation is Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch B-581 jigging rod. The rod weighs only 5 oz, but you can catch even yft in 40 - 60 lb or bigger. 

I have been tested new Penn Clash 6000 which is the size of Saragosa 8000 and I love it. It cost only $200 and the reel should handle yft or blackfin in Gulf of Mexico.

When you buy a cheap tackle, you eventually buy another one. The rod/reel last at least 10 years.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

ok guys have the info I need thanks to all who helped me


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

For 99.9% of the tuna you will get here in TX, you will be good to go with a 10k Saragosa. You can add a 16k aftermarket spool (I believe they fit the SW...) if you want a bit more capacity. The 20k is way overkill.

Pair that up with a 40/60 for tuna from 30-80lbs or a 60/80 for 60lb+ fish. The whole combo including line and a few lures is under $600.


----------

